# Henry AR 7 Survival Rifle



## Bassman018 (Oct 9, 2010)

I am interested In asking my dad for one of these in the camo, and was wondering if this was a good rifle, I wanted it for use backpacking, and also for fun, It seems like a good Idea, and I wanted to know if anyone used it before. Also If I get it I understand that High Velocity ammo is recommended what is a good variety? CCI, Federal, Remington, Winchester? Also would It be a good Idea to get a red dot or scope for it? Sorry for all the questions, I'm just unfamiliar with this type of rifle and mainly shoot pistols, and shotgun.


----------



## montana (Oct 9, 2010)

I have one (not camo) and the little thing eats anything. I wouldn't put any optics on it. It would negate the ability to break it down and store it in it's stock. Are you interested in this rifle because of it's ability to float?


----------



## Bassman018 (Oct 10, 2010)

Yes and no with the floating, it's not a deal breaker, and I figured I could just take the scope off and it wouldn't be too far off for short distances, also my grandpa came today and gave me an old Hamilton rifle It's a model 027, It shoots 22 shorts and longs (no LR). It is in great shape and still shoots. I have shot it before, but not in 2-3 years. Anyway whats some good ammo for it? I want some normal velocity for plinking and high velocity hollow points for squirrel. here is a link to some info about it.
https://home.comcast.net/~jimringbauer/model027.html


----------



## ShadowWalker (Oct 16, 2010)

Do you need to be able to keep it out of sight, or can you have it in view? In all honesty if you don't need to hide it INSIDE the bag, I would get lightweight full size rifle.

For a nice lightweight trail gun I would look for a Henry .22 lever action. It WILL eat every 22 ammo except for Magnums obviously. Shorts, Longs, Long Rifle, and since its a lever action you can use subsonics right out of the box.

Not saying that the survival rifle isn't good, but I would be much more comfortable with a gun that is full size, lightweight, can shoot anything, and will be a bit more accurate.


----------



## Bassman018 (Oct 17, 2010)

Um it may be able to be outside my pack, I just kinda liked it inside so I don't broadcast to everyone that I have a rifle, so of these backpackers don't understand....


----------

